# Need Help With Eyeglasses



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm buying my first-ever pair of glasses and I was considering this pair. What do you all think?










They're Polo glasses, here's the link if you want to look:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Not bad but I still prefer Anglo Americans

https://www.angloamericanopticalltd.com/

Can get the 406s pretty cheap at eyeglasses.com


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

randomdude said:


> I'm buying my first-ever pair of glasses and I was considering this pair. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that style; I wish I could wear it, but it refuses to stay up on my face. Here is my favorite, Anglo-American from Ben Silver:


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Duck said:


> Not bad but I still prefer Anglo Americans
> 
> https://www.angloamericanopticalltd.com/
> 
> Can get the 406s pretty cheap at eyeglasses.com


I'm considering a pair of 406's either in Crystal or Japanese Tortoise. Duck, do you own a pair? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

No one can tell what the glasses would look like on YOU! The may look great here but your facial features, colouring and general image are what matters - not the preferences of those in this sort of forum.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Take a trip to your local Lenscrafters (or whatever..you have) and let them make some recommendations as to the style and shape of glasses that best suits your physical attributes..they make it easy!


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

GBR said:


> No one can tell what the glasses would look like on YOU! The may look great here but your facial features, colouring and general image are what matters - not the preferences of those in this sort of forum.


Very true. I tried on some AA 406's and they didn't look right, but this pair looked good. I posted mostly just to see if you all thought they were acceptably trad. I'm relatively new to this!


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

When I was in my mid-forties, I traded in my traditional styled glasses for something more transparent, but certainly not fashionable. The result? Women thought I was in my mid-30's and men wanted to know how I lost so much weight.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

GBR said:


> No one can tell what the glasses would look like on YOU! The may look great here but your facial features, colouring and general image are what matters - not the preferences of those in this sort of forum.


Speaking as someone who has worn eyeglasses for 45 years, truer words were never spoken. A pair of glasses that look good on one person won't necessarily look good on another. I don't entirely trust my judgment on this any more; therefore, I take someone with me who I do trust and let them (her, always her) give me an opinion.

The last pair I bought I went alone. I selected a frame and showed them to the young lady who worked there, a very attractive Asian girl. She looked at them, shook her head no, and proceeded to pick out another (less expensive) frame and asked me to try it instead. I put them on and she said "much better." I bought them and have been very happy with the selection. I'm not saying to do it this way but I think that this is something where a second opinion can do wonders. Just a suggestion.

Cruiser


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

R. Dude-- that's the look, money.

I own a version of the pair rip linked--and will likely pick up these Eyebobs for a little variation.



Nice frames for not much monkey.


----------



## mdsc (Apr 16, 2007)

*nice*

^ very nice. where did you find those for little monkey?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm glad you like them.

Eyebobs--check 'em out. 



only one or two will do. But they will, just fine.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Speaking as someone who has worn eyeglasses for 45 years, truer words were never spoken. A pair of glasses that look good on one person won't necessarily look good on another. I don't entirely trust my judgment on this any more; therefore, I take someone with me who I do trust and let them (her, always her) give me an opinion.


This is so true. My family is in the optical business (I am not, however). You really need to go try on several pairs at a good, reputable shop (no malls, no Wal-Marts, no stores staffed by 20-year-olds). Take someone with you whose tastes you trust and, if you're lucky, you'll talk with an experienced optician who is not in love with a single brand...just what looks best on your face. Don't get caught up in brand names at this point. However, as with most things in life, you get what you pay for...some of the best frames come out of Italy and Demark IMO. I have seen many a person spend a small fortune on a "brand" name frame only to end up looking silly.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I own that same pair of Polo glasses as pictured here:



I wear contacts during the day and my glasses for about an hour before I go to bed. 

I'm very pleased with them but do not have any experience with lafont or anglo american glasses so I can't offer any comparison.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

randomdude said:


> I posted mostly just to see if you all thought they were acceptably trad. I'm relatively new to this!


Still wrong. However acceptably "Trad" or old fashioned the have to look right on you in the current era. If not they are costume and you will be pointed at.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

GBR said:


> No one can tell what the glasses would look like on YOU! The may look great here but your facial features, colouring and general image are what matters - not the preferences of those in this sort of forum.


As opposed to everything else we discuss around here.

In any case, if you like the frame shape, keep in mind that it is also available in , which is also very traditional and can look especially good on someone with stronger/darker features:






​EGF


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

egadfly said:


> As opposed to everything else we discuss around here.


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

randomdude said:


>


I've been longing for a pair of this type of frame for years but, each time I try on a pair at the local optical shop, the wife claims her "bada**" becomes a "bookworm!" I guess I just can't carry it off? (winks)


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

bd79cc said:


> I'm considering a pair of 406's either in Crystal or Japanese Tortoise. Duck, do you own a pair? If so, how do you like them?


Bd

I own two pairs, the dark tortoise and the light Paris blonde tortoise. I absolutely love the glasses. They are the exact same as the Ben Silver ones, you just have to pay more for the label on the box. EVT owns the 406s in crystal. He seems to enjoy them.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

GBR said:


> Still wrong. However acceptably "Trad" or old fashioned the have to look right on you in the current era. If not they are costume and you will be pointed at.


I like my glasses contextual to my face and to my clothes.

In this world of teensy-weensy rectangular wire-rimmed (or rimless)glasses, I wear a pair of "updated" P3 clones, a make/model no longer manufactured. And once a week on average someone _will_ stare at me and maybe point if they're with someone. Then they'll walk up to me and politely ask me where they could obtain a pair of glasses like the ones I'm wearing.

I always get compliments on my glasses and lots of remarks about how "everything else" looks so dreary. And what do I tell these folks? Check out the websites of Anglo-American Optical, Moscot's, and Focusers.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Duck, EGF:

+1 for your most helpful comments.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

bd79cc said:


> I like my glasses contextual to my face and to my clothes.
> 
> In this world of teensy-weensy rectangular wire-rimmed (or rimless)glasses, I wear a pair of "updated" P3 clones, a make/model no longer manufactured. And once a week on average someone _will_ stare at me and maybe point if they're with someone. Then they'll walk up to me and politely ask me where they could obtain a pair of glasses like the ones I'm wearing.
> 
> I always get compliments on my glasses and lots of remarks about how "everything else" looks so dreary. And what do I tell these folks? Check out the websites of Anglo-American Optical, Moscot's, and Focusers.


Agreed. I get at least five compliments a week about my glasses and lots of people must have the web address for Anglo so they can get a pair. In this world of amjack glasses, my AA are the best thing to ever happen.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I also get a lot of compliments every time I sport my 406's. Apparently, I look "intellectual" in them.

One of my favorite outfits is a lacoste shirt, 6-inch-inseam shorts, tassel mocs and 406's. It's a strange combo, but somehow it works.

I've been debating about whether I should wear them to interviews. A little too distracting perhaps?


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

Untilted said:


> I've been debating about whether I should wear them to interviews. A little too distracting perhaps?


If you wear them normally around campus (as you said you do), I would say go for it.

I thought about wearing mine to an interview last week but decided against it because I have never worn them before in public. I would hate to pass someone I know when I'm with the interviewer and them say, "I didn't know you wore glasses!" The interviewer might then think I just put them on for show (which I would of been doing).


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

I have yet to find a pair of frames that has held a worth to my first pair of BB frames. Over 15 years old and still as good as new. Not to mention the wear and tear I've put them through. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

bd79cc, I'm curious about the manufacturer of the p3 clone you're wearing.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Worth a read:

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/17/fashion/17CRITIC.html?pagewanted=print

Quote from the article:
*"* _Both told me that the next big shape is the P3, a rounded scholarly frame that looks as if it might be worn by the tragic lead in a Merchant Ivory film. They are available here for $385 from the English opticians Cutler and Gross, another of the few remaining independent brands.

Ms. Salaun's hawklike design vision sees miles into the future. "When I first displayed the P3's, my staff was laughing at me," she said. "I said, 'Wait. Wait and see.' " This probably means you'll see them on Chloë Sevigny tomorrow. _ *"*


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Harris said:


> bd79cc, I'm curious about the manufacturer of the p3 clone you're wearing.


Armani #280 1115. The key word is updated. The color is greyish-silver, and the temples attach at a somewhat lower point on the outer lens edge than the original P3's. They do, however, retain the usual P3 lens shape - wide radius across the top, narrow radius at the bottom edge.

My pair came from the EyeMasters store adjacent to the Eye Care Centers of America corporate HQ, here in San Antonio, in the late 1990's. That store location used to showcase examples of the trendy and the unique. It seems, in retrospect, that these frames were part of a preppie marketing boomlet that never quite materialized.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Harris said:


> Worth a read:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/17/fashion/17CRITIC.html?pagewanted=print
> 
> ...


Chloe Sevigny to Everyone Else _re_ P3's: "I make these look _go-o-o-d."_
And I'd completely forgotten about Steve McQueen's Persols. Thanks for the article!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Take a trip to your local Lenscrafters (or whatever..you have) and let them make some recommendations as to the style and shape of glasses that best suits your physical attributes..they make it easy!


While this could be regarded as good advice, especially since it is true that peoples' shape faces and coloration can affect what sort of glasses they, Lenscrafters would probably be about the worst place to go, in my opinion. Given the fact that about 97% of the glasses that they sell are rectangular in shape, my guess is that one would not get the most objective advice. However, a good eyeglasses boutique could be quite helpful.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Are boo-teaks Clemmons trad? Do ya have to hitch to Pendleton?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

jamgood said:


> Are boo-teaks Clemmons trad? Do ya have to hitch to Pendleton?


Haha, actually, they do have one eyeglasses store that seems like it might be decent, but I think sales will really take off when they figure out how those "bi-focals" work :icon_smile_wink:

There was actually a really nice eyeglasses boutique in Birmingham, which was the primary frame of reference for my post.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Thumbin' A Ride*



tripreed said:


> Haha, actually, they do have one eyeglasses store that seems like it might be decent, but I think sales will really take off when they figure out how those "bi-focals" work :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> There was actually a really nice eyeglasses boutique in Birmingham, which was the primary frame of reference for my post.


Ah lad, chuck all this erudition and commence the autumnal odyssey for far Valhalla's epiphanic Oktoberfest www.walhallasc.com

Loden Lederhosen und Pink Shirts!

Teutonic Trad!!

Michelin ***** accomodations www.walhallasc.com/depot.htm


----------



## iam.RobS (Mar 5, 2019)

bd79cc said:


> I like my glasses contextual to my face and to my clothes.
> 
> In this world of teensy-weensy rectangular wire-rimmed (or rimless)glasses, I wear a pair of "updated" P3 clones, a make/model no longer manufactured. And once a week on average someone _will_ stare at me and maybe point if they're with someone. Then they'll walk up to me and politely ask me where they could obtain a pair of glasses like the ones I'm wearing.
> 
> I always get compliments on my glasses and lots of remarks about how "everything else" looks so dreary. And what do I tell these folks? Check out the websites of Anglo-American Optical, Moscot's, and Focusers.


Thanks (twelve years later) for the mention!


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

Just to add a couple more suggestions on the P3 style glasses, check out Shuron and Saville Row. Shuron is a U.S. based manufacturer located in South Carolina and Saville Row is in London. Both make a quality frame at opposite ends of the price spectrum. I have a pair of Shurons in stainless steel for rough wear and SR's for more genteel pursuits. I was just thinking about ordering a new pair of SR's. I've had the old ones for so long that my hair has literally turned from dark brown to gray and my wife says that I need to switch from yellow gold to white gold.
Kindest Regards,
Tom


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Tom S. said:


> Just to add a couple more suggestions on the P3 style glasses, check out Shuron and Saville Row. Shuron is a U.S. based manufacturer located in South Carolina and Saville Row is in London. Both make a quality frame at opposite ends of the price spectrum. I have a pair of Shurons in stainless steel for rough wear and SR's for more genteel pursuits. I was just thinking about ordering a new pair of SR's. I've had the old ones for so long that my hair has literally turned from dark brown to gray and my wife says that I need to switch from yellow gold to white gold.
> Kindest Regards,
> Tom


I can vouch Shuron is great....Ive lost count of how many pairs of Shurons I have.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Just updated my prescription and had them use old Anglo American 406 in Paris tortoise that I had in my drawer. I’d forgotten what comfy frames these are.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I've had good luck with the LaFont from Ben Silver. Been wearing them for about 20 years and have tried the AA 406's as well. You are all correct in stating that it needs to be whatever fits.
Good luck on the search.
Tom


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Tom S. said:


> Just to add a couple more suggestions on the P3 style glasses, check out Shuron and Saville Row. Shuron is a U.S. based manufacturer located in South Carolina and Saville Row is in London. Both make a quality frame at opposite ends of the price spectrum. I have a pair of Shurons in stainless steel for rough wear and SR's for more genteel pursuits. I was just thinking about ordering a new pair of SR's. I've had the old ones for so long that my hair has literally turned from dark brown to gray and my wife says that I need to switch from yellow gold to white gold.
> Kindest Regards,
> Tom


@Tom S. 
Looking at , I don't see their P3 sytle glasses. Do you know their model name or point me in the right direction?

Cheers.


----------



## Tom S. (Oct 25, 2012)

The model that I have is called the Ronstrong. Mine are the silver version, which is supposed to be made of stainless steel. I've had them for a couple of years and they have held up well. I like the fact that they are offered in a range of sizes. I find most of the "one size fits all" models from other makers to be too large for my face (or taste) as I tend to like smaller frames. Hope you find what you're looking for. If you want to splurge, consider Savile Row's Panto model. Expensive, but beautifully made and super high quality. 
Kindest Regards,
Tom


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Tom. I’m still happy with my AA’s, but always on the look out for quality frames.


----------



## LMFHW (Aug 21, 2018)

Try an independent optical store and get a real opinion vs the larg


TMMKC said:


> This is so true. My family is in the optical business (I am not, however). You really need to go try on several pairs at a good, reputable shop (no malls, no Wal-Marts, no stores staffed by 20-year-olds). Take someone with you whose tastes you trust and, if you're lucky, you'll talk with an experienced optician who is not in love with a single brand...just what looks best on your face. Don't get caught up in brand names at this point. However, as with most things in life, you get what you pay for...some of the best frames come out of Italy and Demark IMO. I have seen many a person spend a small fortune on a "brand" name frame only to end up looking silly.


Absolutely true! My wife has owned an independent shop for 35 years. Many customers have been with her 20+ years. No substitute for experience vs. just moving the product to satisfy quotas.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Warby Parker


----------

